# Especially for Ravi: "Fire in the Sky"



## LaFoto (Mar 12, 2007)

Yesterday was the first sunny day in WEEKS, and we happened to see the last of it across the River Weser in Bremen when we were visiting with my father-in-law:

















Gone.


----------



## danir (Mar 12, 2007)

Wow. The first one is just amazing.
A silluetted dear in the river would be nice .

Dani


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 12, 2007)

very nice and moody!

The first one is the best .. just the sun is blown out in part .. that could be repaired though!

The last one is also nice... but I would prefer it with those colours .. but without the sun!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Mar 12, 2007)

Great one Lafoto! THe orange tones are just fantastic!


----------



## ShootHoops (Mar 12, 2007)

Very nice. I like the first shot the most.


----------



## JOAT (Mar 12, 2007)

Lovely series LF, such vibrant colours.


----------



## AIRIC (Mar 12, 2007)

Very nice Corina.

Eric


----------



## SleepingWolf (Mar 12, 2007)

great mood shots


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks folks. 
Makes me happy to hear that you like the atmosphere. It was quite special.
These are the zoomed in versions. I have some wider angle shots, too.


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 13, 2007)

1st shot :hail:
2nd shot :thumbsup:
3rd shot :thumbsup:

great stuff


----------



## Mohain (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh VERY Nice Lafoto :thumbup:


----------



## PNA (Mar 13, 2007)

The first one with the glow off the water......Very nice.


----------



## Tangerini (Mar 13, 2007)

Those are wonderful Corinna!


----------



## abraxas (Mar 13, 2007)

Great shots! Did you use a long focal length? (I'm not sure I know what I'm asking  )


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 13, 2007)

Yes, Walter, like I was saying in my thank-you-post, all these were taken at the full 300mm ... I have some wider angle photos with more river and more sky in them, too.


----------



## dewey (Mar 13, 2007)

AMAZING shot - I love the first one. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 250Gimp (Mar 13, 2007)

They are all awesome, but the first one ROCKS!!!  :hail:


----------



## kamilla (Mar 13, 2007)

Love all of them!!!Fantastic shots!!!


----------



## Edu_Lopes (Mar 13, 2007)

they're all perfect!


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 14, 2007)

Since you are around right now, Ravi, and since I dedicated this thread to you, I push it to the top again for you.
Thank you all you others who like especially my first photo here. Hardly a whole minute passed between that first and the last!


----------



## JTHphoto (Mar 14, 2007)

I didn't read all the responses, but i'm sure I'm agreeing with many that the first one is spectacular!  One of my all-time favorite shots of yours, a wall-hanger for sure!  

:thumbup:


----------



## ravikiran (Mar 14, 2007)

Awesome. Lucky to have such beauty around you.
The most I like is the tint you captured. Beautiful colours. And also the composition of the photos too.



LaFoto said:


> Since you are around right now, Ravi, and since I dedicated this thread to you, I push it to the top again for you.
> Thank you all you others who like especially my first photo here. Hardly a whole minute passed between that first and the last!


 
Sorry for that. Today, I logged directly in to "People and Pets" section which is not my regular thing daily.
Thanks for dedicating the photos to me. (Say, I can't thank you enough for sharing them with us).
Ravi.


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 14, 2007)

ravikiran said:


> I can't thank you enough for sharing them with us


 
It's all my pleasure, Ravi


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 15, 2007)

Oh my, how did I miss this one 'til now??? BEAUTIFUL shots there, Corinna. I would be jumping up and down with joy to see them come up on my screen!


----------



## teishu (Mar 15, 2007)

awesome !! really like em


----------



## GrfxGuru (Mar 15, 2007)

Very nice indeed, my fav is #2. Mainly because I like the fact that we only see part of the sun, just seems to add something to the shot I think.

Regards,
Peter Witham


----------



## oldnavy170 (Mar 15, 2007)

Just beautiful.......


----------



## Scooter (Mar 16, 2007)

Beautiful says it all.......


----------

